# LBG - surprise catches from Canberra's local lakes



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

hahaha, nice work!


----------



## GuardianZAct (Feb 7, 2007)

Well done.
some nice errr. catches there.

Adrian


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Can i put that snapper in the hall of fame??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Red is pretty good with this sort of trickery, isn't he? I say we all keep a closer eye on him during the comp periods :lol: .


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey Red
mate heard someone pulled a nice marlin from Googong the other day :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Gotta love that LBG calamari!....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey James,

I'll show ya how to catch cod if you can put me onto those big LBG reddies mate :lol:


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

Funda said:


> Hey James,
> 
> I'll show ya how to catch cod if you can put me onto those big LBG reddies mate :lol:


Deal, no worries Allan. But before we launch i'll bring a few of my "special drinks" to get us ready.

(Warning, "special drinks" may have a hallucinating effect)
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2007)

Jimmyak said:


> Funda said:
> 
> 
> > Hey James,
> ...


You mean there is something better out there than "Wild Turkey" :?: ooooh I want me some o dat :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ehehehe nice work, good handling practices guys!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

ACT blokes better start equipping with flying gaffs instead of nets


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWdAdtEAADffgAAScIWmEgAqHAq///7gMAEapYRMjU1PExJmieoNqaDQ00A1U/ap6NFMJk9QekAAAYRPU0yapgjIyGmTQAxGgJ1ZQN1rXSJil5ZRA0Ou9CNfbzlHnPxNBXakeZYvAJhPclajdmShe2pI8o6NCNigW/7xjQ29wljTnnrdzRlQiFtj+ZqF0rYi+01b5JlyHCcm9HDlB5Rz7GbDB5JAdcAZF5CO1oEY/qggm3RSoG2wppxnbDKQCNkqG2sJXXoWD32kHsgVcNeqw9QZPCIzRrk7spzNicJR3CirEzvQJrF1Asg8qUVBCpjI+LAS7UcYUTCIKVlsI0dsaSM9AV+Yz2xuBqd/gNGm2wIoeWUzWj8hkwEGKhA6lmzyVlsi5isJUMI5cgrSl4dccBhuYRCG2vVVMvxF3JFOFCQZ0B20QA==


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good one!!
You had me going with the squid, but then the snapper....


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

LOL, some fine work there Leigh! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good lord.... that's amazing, I'll be down there asap. Jst need to stop off at the tackle shop to get some beefed up shark fishing gear. :shock: :shock:

Orrrrrrr, just checked the date that Red posted this. April 1. Oh bugger. it's not real...    :wink:

ps. red you have far too much time on your hands!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey Red
Mate Im definately coming up to your local waterways, better spool up my 50TW with 50 kg line first , who needs the south coast when you can pull marlin and huge barra in your lakes 

IM THERE ! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gibbo (Feb 26, 2007)

Red forgot the carping thing he dragged from Canberra's mud...


----------

